# Promociones-Regalo cuenta nómina Banesto: ¡ESTAFA!



## nportillo (31 Dic 2008)

Pues eso: Estafa.

Hace un par de años me apunté a una de esas promociones que hace banesto... ahora están que si un portátil que si una PSP, que si una PS3 a medias...

Necesitaba una cuenta particular y piqué con la PSP. El compromiso era ingresar todos los meses 700€ durante 2 años, sin domicializar nada y contratar una tarjeta de crédito (18€/año). Me cobraban 36€ por adelantado como gastos de gestión y retención fiscal. A cambio transferencias gratis.

Y todo ha ido correctamente hasta que el último mes... me cobran 215€ por "incumplimiento condiciones promoción PSP". Yo no he incumplido nada!

Esto pasó el día 11. He ido al banco, han comprobado los ingresos y me han dado la razón; pero no pueden hacer nada más que reclamar. Se acaba el mes y siguen sin solucionarlo.

Banesto no tiene teléfono de atención al cliente; uno tiene que llamar como si fuera a consultar algo y luego pedir que te pasen con alguien de atención al cliente. Pero nunca hay nadie disponible. Se toman tu número y "ya te llamarán". De las 6 veces que lo he intentado aún no han devuelto la llamada. Visto cómo funcionan, tampoco lo esperaba.

He hablado con legalitas para ver qué se puede hacer y me han dicho que primero reclamar al hombre de Banesto en el Banco de España y si en un mes no resuelve al Banco de España Directamente.

Tengo claro que si hubiera sido un error a mi favor esto ya estaba resuelto. O que si tuviera 200.000€ también estaría resuelto.

Pues nada... aviso para navegantes... cuidado con Banesto... *aunque cumplas puedes acabar pagando la TV plana, el portatil o la PS3*. Eso sí... al final de la promoción, así se habrán exprimido tus ingresos hasta el último día y luego te la clavan.

Ya os contaré cuanto tarda Banesto en resolver su error.


----------



## until (31 Dic 2008)

Yo si fuera tu hablaria con el director de la sucursal, alzando bien la voz (si puede ser) y cuando termineis de discutir pide que te saque la hoja de reclamaciones y explica lo sucedido y que quede bien claro el nombre y apellidos del director.

Yo estaba mirando una cuenta hoy y en Banesto por ser autónomo dan una tele de 32 pulgadas y un pórtatil, aunque me parece a mi que visto lo visto, es mejor que no den nada y rezar por que no te lo quiten. 

PD: Espero que se solucione el Tema.


----------



## atman (1 Ene 2009)

por favor, nportillo, mantennos al corriente de como va el tema...


----------



## reydmus (2 Ene 2009)

215€ por una consola que ahora venden a 99€


----------



## Mancini (2 Ene 2009)

reydmus dijo:


> 215€ por una consola que ahora venden a 99€



OWNED

te han jodido bien, suerte.


----------



## dillei (2 Ene 2009)

reydmus dijo:


> 215€ por una consola que ahora venden a 99€



Donde? :


----------



## nportillo (2 Ene 2009)

Ya me han llamado desde el "Departamento de incidencias", 9 días después de que fuera a quejarme a la oficina y 20 después de que me quitaran el dinero.

La chica me ha dicho que era todo un error informático, que no entendía por qué lo había hecho la máquina y que iba a solucionarlo, que me llamarían desde mi oficina. Y efectivamente, me han llamado desde la oficina donde me han aclarado algo más lo que parece haber pasado. Al parecer, desde hace 3 meses las transferencias desde mi otro banco ya no se consideran "nómina" para Banesto. Me han dicho que la codificación no les sirve y que patatín y patatán. La solución es -toma ya- ingresar en efectivo. He aclarado con el de Banesto que mi compromiso es hasta marzo. Así que haré la transferencia como siempre de 700€ y un sábado (mañana mismo) iré a sacar y volver a meter 700€ en la ventanilla delante del tipo de turno. Idiota, pero los bancos son así.

Acabo de comprobar online que aún no han devuelto nada. Lo que voy a hacer es mantener la cuenta hasta marzo y luego cerrarla. Acabo de abrir una en activo bank con el que no necesito ni nómina ni domiciliar nada para poder hacer transferencias gratuitas y tener tarjeta.

No me considero OWNED... en el momento de abrir la cuenta necesitaba un banco que no me costara comisiones para llevar mis gastos personales aparte de donde tengo la hipoteca y los ahorros junto con mi mujer: oficinadirecta. En oficinadirecta me obligan a tener la nómina allí si quiero un EURIBOR+0.33, tarjeta visa oro y ninguna comisión, que es lo mejor que pude encontrar. Me confirmaron en la oficina de Banesto que no era necesaria la nómina, que una transferencia era suficiente y así ha sido hasta -según ellos- hace 2 meses. Como no tengo una oficina de Banco Pastor en mi localidad, la oficina de Banesto -que la tengo a 30 metros de casa- me ha servido como banco físico para ingresar en ventanilla y a continuación transferir el dinero a oficinadirecta. Encima su cajero me sirve para sacar dinero gratuítamente de oficina directa, así que miel sobre ojuelas.

En el momento de contratar la cuenta la PSP valía 229€ y tuve que "pagar" 36€ por envío y retenciones. Durante todo este tiempo he transferido -todo por internet y desde el sillón de casa- 700€ al inicio de mes. Al los 2 días devolvía 300€, me quedaba con 200€ para gastos personales, y transfería otros 200€ a otra cuenta en otro banco para los gastos personales de mi mujer. Así que el dinero realmente no le rentaba nada a Banesto.

También la PSP es algo en lo que nunca me gastaría el dinero y fué la única manera de conseguirla sin sentirme mal. La verdad es que la he disfrutado como un enano. La desbloqueé esa misma semana y aunque no me he enganchado mucho he disfrutado con algunos juegos como locoroco, castlevania, Me & my katamari... y mi mujer con el Luxor. La batería dura muchísimo y en los viajes largos de avión nos ha distraído viendo emocionantes episodios de Lost o alguna peli. Vamos, que la hemos disfrutado.

Aunque visto lo visto, me lo pensaré mejor en caso de otra promoción. Mañana sábado veremos si me han devuelto el dinero y haré el teatro de sacar 700€ para volverlos a meter a continuación. 3 meses me queda de estar con Banesto... paciencia.


----------



## ORBAYA (11 Mar 2009)

Hola, escribo para decir que me ha pasado lo mismo. Abrí la libreta en octubre de 2006 ingresando ya la nómina y he estado haciéndolo hasta diciembre de 2008 y hoy veo en el extracto del banco que me cobran 215 e por incumplimiento en la campaña psp. Mi marido acaba de ir al banco a ver loq ue le dicen pero es inadmisible porque te dicen que con que ingreses tu nómina durante 25 meses.....y cuando dejas de ingresarla te lo cobran aunque ya hayas cumplido tu parte. Es una estafa en toda regla a ver si alguien no se da cuenta y cuala, ya os contaré y tened cuidado no os pase lo mismo.


----------



## fuenla (13 Mar 2009)

...pardillos...

¿de verdad pensabais que un banco iba a regalaros algo?


----------



## Elputodirector (13 Mar 2009)

nportillo dijo:


> Pues eso: Estafa.
> 
> Hace un par de años me apunté a una de esas promociones que hace banesto... ahora están que si un portátil que si una PSP, que si una PS3 a medias...
> 
> ...



Ehhhhh, Josemi es forero de burbuja.info.

Guauuuuuuu.


----------



## fuenla (13 Mar 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Ehhhhh, Josemi es forero de burbuja.info.
> 
> Guauuuuuuu.



Josemi? que josemi? No será este???


----------



## rlfbcn (13 Mar 2009)

Pos sí, no me fio ni un pelo de (i)Banesto. Multitud de condiciones que si no cumples una, ya estás jodido. Y si encima ellos cambian las condiciones, como han hecho en tu caso con el codigo de nomina, estás jodido.

La única banca a la que me apunto son los que no cobran gastos de mantenimiento, de tarjeta, de transferencias etc. indefinidamente. Estilo ING Direct digamos.

Te recomiendo canceles todos los productos que tengas contratados con Banesto, en cuanto ya no te puedan multar por incumplimiento.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Mar 2009)

creo que se debía mantener la nómina 25 meses, que no es lo mismo que dos años, ¿podría ser que hayas dejado de ingresar en el mes 24?


----------



## ORBAYA (20 Mar 2009)

fuenla dijo:


> ...pardillos...
> 
> ¿de verdad pensabais que un banco iba a regalaros algo?



Yo no he insultado a nadie y no soy ningun pardillo, es la 1º vez que me pasa algo asíde hecho he abierto alguna cuenta mas con nomina y me han dado el regalo sin problemas ni penalizadciones.
De hecho hablé con banesto y me han reintegrado ya los 215 al parecer fue un error pk al final eran 25 meses y yo ingrese 27 asi que cancelada y sin problemas ¡ah! y con mi psp y mis dos juegos gratis.


----------



## Elputodirector (20 Mar 2009)

ORBAYA dijo:


> Yo no he insultado a nadie y no soy ningun pardillo, es la 1º vez que me pasa algo asíde hecho he abierto alguna cuenta mas con nomina y me han dado el regalo sin problemas ni penalizadciones.
> De hecho hablé con banesto y me han reintegrado ya los 215 al parecer fue un error pk al final eran 25 meses y yo ingrese 27 asi que cancelada y sin problemas ¡ah! y con mi psp y mis dos juegos gratis.



el forero fuenla te ha llamado pardillo????

Habria que banearlo, pienso yo, Hoygan.


----------



## Camach (1 Jun 2009)

Estoy en la misma situación que vosotros, yo ingresé la primera nomina a finales de octubre de 2006 y he dejado de ingresarla en enero de 2009, sin embargo me han cobrado (ojo! a mediados de mayo de 2009) los 215 € por según ellos incumplir el contrato psp. El único error que he cometido en esos 27 meses ingresando la nómina (2 más de lo pactado) fue en 2007 que un mes me pasé 5 dias en ingresar la nómina, el resto de los meses todos dentro de plazo.

Mañana iré a reclamar, a ver qué me cuentan.... :


----------



## rlfbcn (2 Jun 2009)

Banesto es la imagen viva de la banca tradicional española: cobrarte lo que puedan en la esperanza de que no reclames. Y poner trabas para que las reclamaciones sean lo mas lentas y dificiles posible.

Intenta poner una reclamacion al Defensor del Cliente (cada banco debe tener uno). 

Y cancela tus cuentas inmediatamente (despues de vaciarlas para que no te puedan cobrar ni una comision mas).


----------



## sopelmar (2 Jun 2009)

yo pique con un pendriver de 10 euros y con una manta nordica de calculo por la calidad que otros 10 euros , y encima tengo que declarar en especies estos regalos en la declaracion ( por cierto no la e entregado aun ) 

espero que no haya tercera vez


----------



## sopelmar (2 Jun 2009)

aqui hay un forero que todabia no se a pronunciado aunque ahora que caigo siempre aparece cuando se nombra a ING , pues eso que en enero me cayeron 100 euros por traer la nomina a ING y cada mes pa unas cervecitas que oscila entre 2 y 6 euros de intereses depende el saldo mensual que tenga

pues eso que invoco a paco jones a que nos responda a la pregunta de ¿por qué los bancos son tan descaraos a la hora de robar a sus propios clientes ?


----------



## nportillo (4 Jun 2009)

Ya no me acordaba de este hilo que inicié... por terminarlo:

Me di cuenta de que ya habían cumplido los 25 meses y cuando empezaba el mes 26 (desde el primer ingreso) fuí a la oficina a cancelarlo todo y la señorita (que fué con la que discutí por teléfono meses antes) se puso borde... Me dijo que ahí le constaba que aún no se había terminado el plazo, que faltaban 3 meses.

Entonces saqué todo el dinero de la cuenta por el cajero, entré dentro y le dije que anulara la cuenta, tarjetas y todo lo que tuviera. La chica me dijo que si aún no había acabado la promoción que podrían reclamarme lo que faltara y yo le dije que me buscaran entonces que ya lo debatiríamos. Que yo había cumplido lo que pacté, que si ellos tenían un problema informático que se aclararan ellos, no yo.

Así que la muy cabr*na me dijo que el proceso de baja tardaba un poquito y que me esperara... y esperé. Eso sí, al lado del mostrador y despoticando en voz alta sobre las trampas en las promociones de Banesto y vaya rollo con ellos para arreglar sus errores, que si lo sé no me apunto. Que sí que es difícil marcharse a otro banco. Todo eso con la típica cola de clientes.

Al final a la media hora ya estaba en la calle. Han pasado varios meses y no sé nada de ellos. Eso sí, sigo usando su cajero automático para sacar pasta de mi otro banco que no me cobra comisiones por usar SU cajero 

Saludets y cuidadín con Banesto.


----------



## Camach (4 Jun 2009)

Bueno pues mi hermana ha ido por mí al banco ya que yo no puedo por el trabajo, le han dicho que tengo 10 nóminas fuera de plazo porque las ingresé el día 8. Resulta que cuando yo me di de alta en la promoción y la persona que me atendió (poco o nada preparada, que tardó 1 hora y media de reloj en conseguir abrirme la cuenta...) me pidio que le dijera un plazo de 10 días para ingresar la nómina le dije que del 28(ese dia era un 28) hasta el 8 del mes siguiente, sin embargo le dicen a mi hermana que ellos tienen anotado del 27 al 7 y que por lo tanto he ingresado 10 nominas de las 25 fuera de plazo. La chica que atendió a mi hermana ha enviado un correo a la central para solicitar la devolución, aunque por lo pronto ya me han cargado 60 € de un descubierto en la cuenta (que solo usaba ya para pagar el movil) provocado por ese cobro de 215 € sin previo aviso.

Por suerte he encontrado el contrato que firmé, y en ningún sitio dice nada de plazos para ingresar la nómina, dice que hay que ingresar la nómina durante 25 meses.

Mañana iremos otra vez, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## alfredo garcia (5 Jun 2009)

Para que sepais lo que vale un peine: 

Psp: Valor declarado 130 euro. Valor que tienes que pagar a hacienda por ser considerado un ingreso en especie (130+130x02)x0,18: 28 euros, y eso sin haberla recibido en casa (y sin tener en cuenta todas las comisiones habidas y por haber). Lo dedico para quienes vendan su alma por un puto cacharro de 130 cochinos euros.


Por cierto, 130 va por lo bajo, a mi me intentaron encasquetar un miniportatil medion (con el acer aspire one uno de los mas regalados, siempre modelos básicos de los de 300 o menos) cuyo valor en letra pequeña iba por los 480 euros (100 euros de impuestos) y encima me decían que me hacían un favor porque consideraban que pagarme el 5% en un depósito les parecía una ridiculez (la edad de oro de los depósitos al 5-6 que hubo hace unos meses). No os vendais por 4 duros que ya se pueden conseguir minis por 200 pelados.

Las mejores Ofertas y Promociones de Bancos y de Cajas de Ahorros Ofertas Bancarias

Regalos Bancos | Promociones Bancos | bancosycreditos.com


----------



## jmmoncada (12 Abr 2010)

*yo estoy muy contento*

yo cogi la promocion de la psp a mi me fue genial me tratan genial en el banco he tenido adelantos de nomina cuando lo he necesitado la promocion ya se acabo y precisamente hoy me han apuntado para la de la tv led 32 aunque ya soy cliente y lo que dices de que te han cobrado a mi un mes ingrese un poco menos y no paso nada


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Abr 2010)

jmmoncada dijo:


> yo cogi la promocion de la psp a mi me fue genial me tratan genial en el banco he tenido adelantos de nomina cuando lo he necesitado la promocion ya se acabo y precisamente hoy me han apuntado para la de la tv led 32 aunque ya soy cliente y lo que dices de que te han cobrado a mi un mes ingrese un poco menos y no paso nada



CLAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Y tu no curras en banesto, no? XD

Te registras y pones un unico posts alabando a banesto


----------



## Buster (13 Abr 2010)

Warren dijo:


> - ummm creo que mejor va a tener que pasarse por su sucursal...



Yo le hubiese contestado:

Mejor os pasáis vosotros por mi casa.

Anda que cómo son...


----------



## asm2001 (13 Abr 2010)

joder yo me pille en abril de 2008 el portatil de banesto... cancele todas las tarjetas porque en esa epoca podias cancelarlas sin problema, solo me quede la de 10 en 1 durante 1 año y luego la cancelé antes de pagar la renovacion.

Bueno, pues ahora mismo llevo ya 2 años, yo creia que tenia que estar 25 meses pero ayer viendo el contrato veo que pone 30 meses... puffff me da igual porque la transferencia la tengo automatica de ing a banesto, lo unico que me jode es que quiero cancelar el contrato de un movil que es uno de los recibos domiciliados, y no quiero cancelar nada hasta no cumplir con los meses de la promoción. 

por el momento todo pasa sin incidentes, pero ya me habeis acojonado.

Para los que dicen que somos unos pardillos.... no tiene nada que ver si ellos no cumplen su parte del contrato con ser pardillos, yo me lleve el portatil que valia en ese momento 450€ o asi pagando 98€ (incluia la retencion fiscal y los portes, que la gente parece que se cree que lo recogias en oficina... te lo mandaban por mensajeria), y mu contento con el portatil por 98€ y sin ningun esfuerzo, como bien dicen, transferencia el dia 3 automatica desde ING y me llevo el dinero al dia siguiente si me da la gana, osea que no se dnd está el problema para algunos.

Ahora, los de Banesto tienen que cumplir su parte igual que tu cumples la tuya.


----------



## asm2001 (13 Abr 2010)

por cierto, contad que paso al final con ese problemilla que teniais, por si nos vemos en la misma situacion los demas en un futuro.


----------



## amenhotep (21 Abr 2010)

Iba a abrir una cuenta en ibanesto por lo del 4% pero entre estas experiencias y luego que te piden la nomina para poder abrir la cuenta, he preferido no hacerlo.
Seguire con mi banco naranja. Dan poco pero hasta ahora no estafan ni se meten en lo que no les importa.


----------



## iffnav (28 Abr 2010)

Banesto....

De todas las entidades con las que he tenido que trabajar, la peor con diferencia.

Estafas constantes, mentiras, "errores"...y un absoluto desconocimiento por parte de sus empleados. No mienten, es que no tienen NPI. A partír de ahí...

No es nada personal, se lo hacen también a los empleados. No solamente a los clientes. Son, simplemente, unos incompetentes.

El único que conocí que sabía algo se largó en menos de cuatro meses.

Suerte.


----------



## Aziro (7 May 2010)

Os cuento la ultima estafa?
Tengo cuenta en Mostoles, en Banesto, pues pase por el Banesto de Tres canto, en Calle Del viento, y cuando saco de mi cuenta 400€ me dan el recibo, lo miro Y ME HAN COBRADO 1.5€ POR SACAR DINERO
Pido explicaciones y me dicen que al sacar de otra sucursal que no es la mia cobran 1.5€ por mirar mi firma y que lo que tengo que hacer es pagar una tarjeta (creo que son 30€ al año) y se lo dije, que no tengo porque pagar tarjetas, que si tengo el dinero en Banesto y lo saco en Banesto no pueden cobrarme, me dijo basicamente que ajo y agua, con lo cual pedi la hoja de reclamaciones y me dan una interna, la relleno y cuando me dice que me llamaran de la central para decirme que eso es lo que hay la dije, vale, ahora quiero la hoja de reclamaciones oficial, la de consumo de la Comunidad de Madrid, y va y me dice que lo siente pero no pienen
Coji y me sente y la dije, ok, voy a llamar a la Policia para que vengan y denunciaros por no tenerla, y que sepas que son 3000€ de multa porque TODO COMERCIO ESTA OBLIGADO A TENERLAS, en menos de 10 segundos me la dio
Llame a mi sucursal y me dijeron que NO EXISTE TAL COMISION
La cosa es que les dije que como no podia cerrar la cuenta porque pille el portatil (una guarreria, por cierto, va mas lento que ellos con las reclamaciones), que si entra la nomina el 1, el mismo dia vacio la cuenta y voy cuando entre un pago a meter lo justo
Me han dicho que me volveran a llamar
De momento la denuncia esta puesta, y por mis ******* que me lo devuelven
Ademas les dije que en el contrato no viene nada de esta omision y me dijeron que es de las comisiones generales, que no vienen en ningun contrato y que las cambian cuando quieren porque las aprueba el BANCO DE ESPAÑA y es legal


----------



## Aziro (7 May 2010)

Por cierto, tambien con ellos tuve otro incidente con ellos
A mi mujer la quitaron el bolso y sacaron 1200€ (fue el tope que puso Banesto a la tarjeta sin comentarme la burrada de tope) y cuando reclame me dijeron, si han usado el PIN es cosa tuya, no te devolvemos nada
Bueno, pues busque todo lo que pude por internet y redacte una carta que ni un abogado, con todas las clausulas, definiciones y cosas que se me ocurrieron y al final, tras 2 meses de revatirles no les quedo otro remedio que devolvermelo, pero se quedaron 150€ que pone en el contrato que debe SIEMPRE pagar el cliente
Ahora me pondre a batallar con ellos para que me los devuelvan
Por cierto, el cajero del que lo sacaron tenia camara
Osea que ya sabeis OJITO CON ESTOS ESTAFADORES


----------



## euriborfree (7 May 2010)

Aziro dijo:


> ...cobran 1.5€ por mirar mi firma ...



¿Acaso en tu oficina habitual no miran la firma? ¿Solo lo hacen en las demas?

Pues menuda seguridad que tienen


----------



## SkullandPhones (7 May 2010)

BAN+SAN+OPENBANK = Same shit, my friend


----------



## adiegos (13 May 2010)

nportillo dijo:


> Pues eso: Estafa.
> 
> Hace un par de años me apunté a una de esas promociones que hace banesto... ahora están que si un portátil que si una PSP, que si una PS3 a medias...
> 
> ...



Pues a mi tambien me ha pasado lo mismo ,y me encuentro con la sorpresa al sacar dinero ,con 250€ menos en mi cuenta,son unos estafadores ,ladrones y usureros.He estado con el compromiso de ingresar los 700€ y algun mes incluso 1000€ y 2 o 3 meses ingresando unos 500€ ,tampoco especifican la cantidad que ellos quieren si ingresas mas mejor para ellos ,y al final me chulean 250€.Me han engañado como a ti ,y teneis razon nadie da duros a pesetas.Los bancos estan a robar,tened cuidado .


----------



## adiegos (13 May 2010)

Ya el dinero ,no sabemos donde lo vamos a guardar,Si en un Banco esta seguro el dinero nuestro ,entonces ¿donde va estar?Si no fuese por la comodidad de pagar los recibos ,lo tendriamos bien guardado ,debajo de una baldosa


----------



## adiegos (13 May 2010)

Y ahora mismo ,me voy a quejar directamente al Banco de España,Igual no se puede hacer nada ,pues te han cobrado por una cosa ,como si la comprases ,mas la comision que ellos se sacan de la manga.Claro encima juegan de que este dinero no lo puedes devolver ,como otros recibos de otras empresas cobrados injustamente.Tienen cogido la sarten por el mango.A todos amigos mios os invito a que denuncieis a estos sin verguenzas ,por no recibir otro calificativo .


----------



## viriato (13 May 2010)

yo tambien l a tengo en banesto y me dieron un portatil. Se me cumplen los 30 meses en diciembre, ya os contare.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (14 May 2010)

NUNCA el regalo. SIEMPRE el dinero en forma de más puntos o menos comisiones.


----------



## t_chip (14 May 2010)

El mejor banco con diferencia es ING...menos para hipotecas, que las condiciones que dan son malillas.

Yo acabo de cambiar la nomina de ING a Ibanesto porque me lo exigían para cambiarme la hipo desde el BBVA (menudos H.P. ) al Ibanesto, y soy consciente de que , como banco para el día a día, ING le da mil vueltas a cualquier banco español (especialmente al BBVA y a cualquiera del grupo Santander) pero es que las condiciones que dan en Ibanesto para subrogación de hipos que lleven abiertas + de 6 años y sean de tú vivienda habitual son EXCELENTES.:baba:

Me ahorro 40 euros al mes....ya se que me van a freir a comisiones, pero me sale rentable, y en cuanto acabe de pagar la hipo, que les den con viento fresco.:

Lo de que los regalos que dan los bancos son BASURA lo se desde el 97, cuando cambié mi nómina al Abbey para que me dieran un radio cd portatil....que me duró funcionando 3 meses.:8:

Lo que te dan es siempre de una calidad INFIMA, lo peor de lo peor, o te lo dan 1 mes ante de que pegue un bajonazo su precio en las tiendas...o te lo acaban cobrando con creces a base de trucos y trampas. Solo hay estas tres opciones.ienso:


----------



## valdomero (16 May 2010)

Despues de leer este hilo me esta entrando un cague que no veas, pero en mi caso es con UNO-E. Hace un año que tengo la nomina con ellos y me dieron el 20% de mi nomina al ingresar la primera. Entre las condiciones decian que tenia que tener domiciliados 3 recibos y yo solo domicilie 2; pero el caso es que el dinero me lo dieron y ahora estoy pensando que lo mismo cuando cambie la nomina me quitan el dinero que me dieron por incumplimiento de contrato aunque yo pienso que me lo deberian haber quitado ya , pero claro mejor para ellos al final. Uff, que rollo tu
Saludos


----------



## luicsi (2 Sep 2010)

Es impresionante que Banesto le haya dado tantos problemas a tanta gente. Yo hice la promoción de la TV de 32" y ¡en qué hora!. Absolutamente todo han sido problemas, mentiras, incumplimientos. El comercial que me atendió me dijo que las transferencias serían gratis, mentira. También me dijo que la tarjeta de débito sería gratis, mentira. Además, me dijo que ambas tarjetas las podía anular cuando quisiera, de momento llevo un año para ver si me las anulan (problemas informáticos, etc.) y ayer me volvieron a cobrar las comisiones de las tarjetas. De verdad que si a mí alguien me cuenta lo que me ha pasado a mí no me lo creo. Es absolutamente surrealista. JAMÁS en mi vida volveré a trabajar con ellos. La verdad es que no sé qué decir, me siento estúpido y estafado. Lo peor de todo es que tú confías en la persona que te atiende, crees que tiene cierta ética y resulta que es un impresentable en un sistema de estafa. De verdad que no entiendo como hay gente con tan poca vergüenza. Me estoy pensando muy seriamente cancelar todo y que me cobren lo que les dé la gana y no volver a verlos en la vida.

OS RECOMIENDO QUE NO TRABAJÉIS CON ELLOS PARA NADA.


----------



## chispa (2 Sep 2010)

Conozco a mas gente que tuvo y tienen problemas con este banco,yo a esa mierda de banco ni entro.


----------



## iffnav (2 Sep 2010)

La última:

- Comisiones "no notificadas" por doquier. Protestas y, como son ilegales, las quitan. Pero se lo han hecho a miles de clientes. Por ejemplo, 15 Eur por usar la Banca Electrónica.

- A todos los que, teniendo Hipoteca, no pagan la barbaridad inflada de su seguro de hogar, les hacen la vida imposible. Me refiero: Quiero las copias de todo (pese a que ya las tienen, obligatorias en la firma de la hipoteca) y luego te "fuerzo" otro seguro.

Me reitero: Unos incompetentes que a menudo, ignoran la ley.


----------



## luicsi (3 Sep 2010)

iffnav dijo:


> La última:
> 
> - Comisiones "no notificadas" por doquier. Protestas y, como son ilegales, las quitan. Pero se lo han hecho a miles de clientes. Por ejemplo, 15 Eur por usar la Banca Electrónica.
> 
> ...



Hoy hemos estado en la sucursal y el propio director ni sabía las condiciones de la promoción de la que le hablábamos. Primero nos ha hecho llamar a un teléfono y cuando en el mismo nos han dicho que las tarjetas las tienen que anular en la sucursal nos ha dicho que a lo mejor era obligatorio tenerlas hasta que acabe la promoción (¡¡¡¿¿¿a lo mejor???!!!). Cuando le hemos dicho que en el contrato pone que a partir del 13er mes se pueden anular ha dicho que no sé qué, después otra historia y así sucesivamente hasta que nos ha dicho que pondría una queja para ver qué le decían. Nosotros también la hemos puesto por nuestra cuenta a ver qué nos dicen.

En fin, no sé si son más incompetentes que sinvergüenzas o al revés. La verdad, tengo mis dudas. Lo que está claro es que es una vergüenza.


----------



## Paisdemierda (3 Sep 2010)

Muahaha, os esta bien empleado, no hay que olvidar que los bancos son un negocio y para ellos en tu desgracia está su dicha, ya estoi hasta los cojones de la supuesta imprescindibilidad de los bancos, estoi harto de la demonizacion del dinero en efectivo, quiero saber porque coño no me pueden pagar en un puto sobre, y tengo que esperar 2 o 3 dias más para cobrar por la puta transferencia, y que luego cuando vas a sacar pasta se pongan a hacer llamadas de confirmacion y mierdas por el estilo (en el santander), como si fueras un delincuente, por principios y para joder a los bancos, reducir la inflación e intentar joder su comepollismo con el estado, PASTA FUERA DE LOS BANCOS, lo que haga falta para los recibos de ese mes y el resto en casa, que para juntar 4 duros con intereses y depositos te hacen falta 1000 años, y luego te los joden con maniobras como la de este forero o con comisiones que aparecen de la nada, o con errores de apunte, o porque sí, y luego ponte tu a reclamar.


----------



## meccadavid (5 Sep 2010)

banesto puede ofrecer buenos regalos, muy útiles por cierto, pero si no tiene en cuenta ciertas oportunidades a la hora de hacer de sus cuenta nomina algo más responsables en cuanto a las oportunidades que les brindan a los clientes, puede perder una gran oportunidad de generar más conciencia de ganancias


----------



## abcyz (9 Sep 2010)

*Y yo que creia que solo los de mi pueblo eran los malos*

En primer lugar, dar un saludo a todos los forer@s.
He visto interesante este hilo y me he registrado para poder constatar lo que ya veo que todos sabeis; los de Banesto son unos incompetentes.
Yo pensaba que habia tenido mala suerte y me habian tocado en la sucursal los peores de banesto, sin embargo, despues de leer el hilo completo veo que lo de esta gente es norma general.
A mí me han hecho putaditas como mandarme recibos para atrás teniendo saldo de sobra. Su respuesta siempre era la misma: "no se como ha podido pasar".
Lo que pasaba majete, es que me cortaban el telefono y yo sin tener ni put* idea del porqué. Después tener que llamar y tener que dar explicaciones a la compañia de telefono (que seguro que no se creian).

Cancelar una tarjeta parece mision imposible.
Tarjetas de débito con cuotas que parecen de Visa Paladio 

En fin, que hace tiempo que pasé mi transito por el desierto (tiempo de permanencia) y cuando tenga ganas y sobre todo tiempo, iré a cancelar mi cuenta. A ver que carita pone el julai de turno.
Podran pensar que una nómina mas o menos da igual, pero creo que seremos muchos si se sigue informando de sus "bondades" por los foros.

Agur a tod@s


----------



## vyk (14 Sep 2010)

Recordad: El banco no es tu amigo.

¡Y no protestéis tanto, coño!. Que todo el mundo protesta de boquilla pero nadie pone la pertinente reclamación. Si son unos minutos...

Banco de Espaa - Servicios - Particulares y empresas. El Servicio de Reclamaciones


----------



## Jorges (11 Oct 2010)

Mi madre ingresó su nómina para la TV que regalaban, y tuvo el mismo problema que vosotros con los 215 €, llamamos para reclamar y una semana más tarde nos dijeron que habia sido un error y nos lo solucionaron sin problema, y ala! ya tengo TV de gratis!!
Ahora dan otra TV, 500 o 1.000 €, o un portatil, la verdad es que las ofertas que ofrecen están bastante bien, a ver si no hay problemas como la otra vez, xq merecen la pena!


----------



## SilviaS (29 Oct 2010)

La nueva oferta es un iPad y además creo que están cambiando la página web para ya. Yo nunca he tenido los problemas de devolución de recibos y sumilares que señaláis, todo lo contrario, me han cubierto algún pequeño descubierto ocasional con tan sólo una llamada informándome. Saludos


----------



## marbruck (9 Nov 2010)

Yo soy uno de los que domiciliaron nomina en banesto para conseguir un portatil. Mi permanencia terminó hace un par de meses y hoy he cerrado mi cuenta en banesto.. 

Mi experiencia no es mala del todo, en su momento cancelé todas las tarjetas menos una, nunca me han devuelto ningún recibo y no me han puesto ninguna pega ni cobrado ninguna comisión para cerrar la cuenta (miento una comisión de cuatro euros y pico por mantenimiento, que no entiendo pero bueno es poca cosa).

Lo único que critico es que en un descubierto que tuve solamente de un día, me cobraron 35 euros por gastos de noseque. Comisión legal, pero injusta porque no tuvieron ningún gasto, pues no llegaron ni a llamarme ni nada.


----------



## euriborfree (10 Nov 2010)

marbruck dijo:


> Lo único que critico es que en un descubierto que tuve solamente de un día, me cobraron 35 euros por gastos de noseque. Comisión legal, pero injusta porque no tuvieron ningún gasto, pues no llegaron ni a llamarme ni nada.



Incorrecto, la comision no es legal, solo te pueden cobrar esos 35€ si llegaron a realizar alguna gestion para reclamarte el dinero, pero no llegaron a mandarte un certificado solicitandote la deuda, no procede (el calculo de la tae del descubierto debe incluir las comisiones por descubierto, 35€ por un dia incluso sin saber la cantidad del descubierto supone una tae brutal)

Con una reclamacion los habrias recuperado

Añado:
Fuente: http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/reclama/criterios/comis_dep.html



> # Comisión de descubierto
> 
> El descubierto en cuenta supone, en la práctica bancaria, una facilidad crediticia concretada en permitir que se atiendan pagos autorizados contra las cuentas de los clientes por encima de los saldos contables. Como contraprestación de esta facilidad, las entidades perciben una comisión que generalmente se aplica sobre el descubierto mayor de todo el periodo de liquidación.
> 
> ...



Y con respecto a la TAE



> # Comisiones e intereses de descubierto, máximo legal de los consumidores
> 
> En el artículo 19.4 de la Ley 7/1995, de 23 de marzo, de Crédito al Consumo, se establece: ""En ningún caso se podrán aplicar a los créditos que se concedan, en forma de descubiertos en cuentas corrientes a los que se refiere este artículo, un tipo de interés que dé lugar a una tasa anual equivalente superior a 2,5 veces el interés legal del dinero." Esta limitación es sólo aplicable a los descubiertos en cuenta, pero no a los préstamos al consumo interés legal Archivo PDF: Enlace en nueva ventana (41 KB).



Que resulta mucho mas fiable que la simple palabra de un forero 100% libre de euribor


----------



## marbruck (17 Nov 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Incorrecto, la comision no es legal, solo te pueden cobrar esos 35€ si llegaron a realizar alguna gestion para reclamarte el dinero, pero no llegaron a mandarte un certificado solicitandote la deuda, no procede (el calculo de la tae del descubierto debe incluir las comisiones por descubierto, 35€ por un dia incluso sin saber la cantidad del descubierto supone una tae brutal)
> 
> Con una reclamacion los habrias recuperado
> 
> ...



Gracias, le va a ser util esto a un amigo


----------



## labeo (23 Nov 2010)

*un trabajador de banesto.*

primero comentarosm SOY TRABAJAR DE BANESTO.

Se que algunos de mis compañeros no gestionan las incidencias de forma correcta, se que algunos de los problemas que pueden surgir con las cuentas nomina y sus soluciones se dilatan en el tiempo más de lo que cualquier persona normal considera admisible, pero de esto a decir que: "los de Banesto son unos incompetentes", me parece una falta de respeto.


Mi primera opinion, un Banco no es un BAZAR, quieres una TV, una cristaleria o cualquier otra cosa, vete a las tiendas especializadas que para eso estan. No estoy deacuerdo con esta politica que tiene la entidad donde trabajo. En su favor tengo que decir que así el Banco amplia su base de clientes, potencialmente buenos por lo general (nominas de más de 800 eur). 

Tambien tengo que decir que es MENTIRA que en 24 horas de descubierto en cuenta carguen los 35 eur de reclamacion de posiciones deudoras, nuestro sistema lo carga automaticamente a los 3 dias y siempre se intenta avisar al cliente, con una llamada al numero de telefono de contacto, LO QUE SI ES 100% SEGURO es que te envian una carta pidiendote que ingreses el importe. Ahora bien, estoy arto de llamar todos los meses a las 20 personas tipicas que les vienen recibos sin tener un duro en la cuenta, muchos de ellos ya ni me cojen el telefono. resulta un tanto raro que yo llame a un tio para que ingrese dinero en su cuenta, por que le he atendido un recibo de luz y me empieze a pegar gritos cuando le aviso que tiene dos dias para ingresar el dinero o le cargan los 35 eur. Es su recibo, yo hago mi función y encima me gritan ¿?. ¿quien se cabrea con el medico cuando le dice que deje de fumar o si no puede sufrir un infarto?. 


RESUMEN CUENTAS NOMINA.
Una empresa privada, por prestarte unos servicios COBRA!, viven de eso, comisiones, comisiones y más comisiones. Ahora bien si tu entras por la puerta de mi oficina y me dices NO QUIERO PAGAR TARJETAS NI CUENTA NI COMISIONES DE NINGUN TIPO, yo te ofrezco la tarjeta regalo de los 500 eur que es al fin y al cabo casi 6 años de servicios gratis por tener la nomina y 3 recibos domiciliados.
aclaro un poco esto:
liquidacion de cuenta 12 eur semestrales
tarjeta credito 31 eur anuales
tarjeta debito 28 eur
comision por tranferencias 3,99eur (aprox varia en funcion del importe)

12cta x 14= 144 eur
tarjeta credito 6 años = 186
tarjeta debito 6 años = 168

total 498 eur. Esto sin tener en cuenta que la tarjeta de credito el primer año es GRATIS y la de debito el primer año es a mitad de precio. Ademas te doy el dinero por adelantado.


----------



## Yautja (9 Dic 2010)

Si ya se ha dicho lo siento (no he leido todo el post) pero solo añadir que cuidado con los "regalos" de los bancos, que la mayoria de las veces son tan regalados como parece, te lo meten en especie en la declaración de la renta, me explico: el valor del regalo te lo meten en la declaración de la renta como si te lo hubiesen pagado en intereses, osea como si hubieses cobrado ese dinero.

Como bien han dicho por ahí, los bancos no son Caritas.


----------



## Fast&Furious (10 Dic 2010)

Esto no es nada nuevo. 

¡Esa puerta cohoné!


----------



## Garrafón (11 Dic 2010)

Hace años eran las sartenes o las colecciones de libros que nadie leía pero vestían el salón.
Actualmente son los portátiles, los LCD de 32", la PSP etc...
Cambian el cebo y seguimos picando.


----------



## Enterao (13 Dic 2010)

la botina ha hundido el regalito de su papa ...no es noticia que banesto va cada vez peor..


----------



## euriborfree (13 Dic 2010)

Hice una OTE desde ING, sacando algunos dineros de ibanesto para el deposito al 4.5% de ING

Pues ibanesto me ha sumado 34 centimos por la cara bonita, supongo que lo llamaran "gastos de correo", todavia estoy por ver la carta. Dicha comision no consta en el libro de tarifas asi que ya tienen mi queja a traves de la web, va a ser bonito reclamar la miserable cantidad de 34 centimos ante el BdE, para que la botina sume puntos


----------



## Ana19 (17 Dic 2010)

*Asesoria*

Hola! 

A mi tambien me han pasado cosas desagradables con banesto, se que tengo que poner la queja referente pero no exactamente como debo de redactarla, valla si comentar todo lo que me a pasado desde quela abri o solo lo ultimo, os cuento

Abri la cuenta de nominas Baesto ppor el portatil, me dijieron que las transferencias eran gratuitas y que en caso de que fuera a paro no habria ningun problema solamente se alargaria el plazo del contrato durante el tiempo que estuviera sin trabajo.

Dias enseguida de abrir la cuenta hice dos transferencias y me cobraron creo recordar que era como 1 € por cada una, pregunte y me dijieron que por ke era dia festivo :S no le di importancia. Domicilie recibos de telefono y cancele una linea con telefonica en banesto y lo pasaron a mi cuenta y no contaba con ese pago puesto que estaba todo pagado me cobraron 15€ por GASTOS RECLAMACION SALDO DEUDOR.

Para esto desde un principio preferi hacer todos mis pagos con las tarjetas de mi otro banco ya que si miras las compras en tu cartilla no te pone en que establecimiento has realizado las compras, solo te pone lo que gastaste y me gusta tener un mejor control; asi ke solo dejo en banesto lo que tengo que pagar.

Cuando me di de alta en banesto pedi las claves para internet y me las dieron sin problema, dias despues me llegaron a mi domicilio otras, no me funcionaron ni las primeras ni las que me llegaron , fui al banco y me dieron otras y despues otra vez me llegaron otras distintas a mi domicilio  al final me canse de esto y no tengo las contraseñas.

Paque como 100€ por lo del portatil de gastos, el portatil me llego hasta casi los 4 meses cuando la entraga iba a hacer en 3 semanas, como no me llegaba fui a ver que ocurria en el banco y me dijieron que por que no habia cumplido con los ingresos en los dias del 1 al 10 de cada mes, lo miraron y despues de 20 minutos se dieron cuenta que estaban equivocados!!! y se soluciono. 

Ahora estoy en paro desde hace 3 meses y no e ingresado nada, ya que en un principio me dijieron ke no pasaba nada, lo que me pagan en paro es menor de 700€ y lo hacen despues del dia 12 o 13 de cada mes y ahora veo que me han cobrado LIQUIDACION GASTOS POR INCUMPLIMIENTO EN CAMPAÑA NÓMINA + RECIBOS 320€ y no estoy de acuerdo!!! y por tener en descubierto mi cuenta por 0.20 centimos GASTOS RECLAMACION SALDO DEUDOR -15,00, cuando ni sikiera me han llamado para notificarmelo!!

Ademas tienen mal servicio en Villaviciosa de Odon, suelo ir a incresar y hacer transferencias desde ventanilla y normalmente cuando lo realizas firmas la hoja donde una se queda el banco y otra tú, pues nunca me han querido dar mi copea!!! valla que pesimo servicio en general.

Mas tarde ire a reclamar y intentar encontrar una solucion, pero no kisiera ir sin asesorarme un poco o saber que hacer, si es mejor cancelar o quedarme, por favor asesorarme, gracias


----------



## claudio60 (2 Ene 2011)

*para el Labeo*

Hola chicos está pregunta va para el chico que dice que trabaja para banesto. Me puedes explicar porque teniendo una cuenta nómina me cancelaron la tarjeta de débito. Cuando acudí a la oficina el tío me dijo que se canceló por que e pagado con la tarjeta sin tener saldo. Esto es verdad estaba en un apuro y e pagado un préstamo que tenía con la tarjeta pero al final de mes se a pagado la deuda sí problema,cuando les pido que solicite otra tarjeta me dice que es imposible.y directamente me pregunta sí quiero cancelar la cuenta.esto Lo veis normal.claro sí yo canceló la cuenta me cobran por cancelación.como puedo recuperar mi tarjeta estoy pensando en poner una denuncia al consumidor. Ahora tendré que ir siempre a la oficina de banesto para sacar dinero .espero que alguien me pueden decir como solucionar este maron que tengo.nunca e dejado de pagar los comisiones o cualquier cosa .Porque elos pueden cancelar una tarjeta de DEBITO NO CREDITO, SIn aviso .lo entenderia si se quedaria la cuenta mas de 2 meses sin ingresar dinero.


----------



## euriborfree (2 Ene 2011)

claudio60 dijo:


> Hola chicos está pregunta va para el chico que dice que trabaja para banesto. Me puedes explicar porque teniendo una cuenta nómina me cancelaron la tarjeta de débito. Cuando acudí a la oficina el tío me dijo que se canceló por que e pagado con la tarjeta sin tener saldo. Esto es verdad estaba en un apuro y e pagado un préstamo que tenía con la tarjeta pero al final de mes se a pagado la deuda sí problema,cuando les pido que solicite otra tarjeta me dice que es imposible.y directamente me pregunta sí quiero cancelar la cuenta.esto Lo veis normal.claro sí yo canceló la cuenta me cobran por cancelación.como puedo recuperar mi tarjeta estoy pensando en poner una denuncia al consumidor. Ahora tendré que ir siempre a la oficina de banesto para sacar dinero .espero que alguien me pueden decir como solucionar este maron que tengo.nunca e dejado de pagar los comisiones o cualquier cosa .Porque elos pueden cancelar una tarjeta de DEBITO NO CREDITO, SIn aviso .lo entenderia si se quedaria la cuenta mas de 2 meses sin ingresar dinero.



Antes de nada, yo no trabajo para ibanesto, pero ese forero puede que no te responda.

Si la tarjeta es de debito, el cargo en cuenta es al instante, no al final de mes.

Ahora bien, cabria preguntarse porque aceptaron un cargo en una tarjeta de debito sin haber saldo en la cuenta.

Tu no firmes la cancelacion de la cuenta, si la quieren cancelar que sean ellos los que te manden una carta diciendo que ya no quieren proporcionarte servicios, porque posiblemente ahora te peguen el sablazo del regalo al no cumplir las condiciones de tener X tarjetas


----------



## ecch (25 Jul 2011)

*mi caso*

Hola! Queria plantearos mi caso, para que asi le pueda servir a cualquier persona cuando tenga que coger en banesto alguna promocion, yo desde luego no vuelvo a picar.
Yo me di de alta en banesto por la promocion del ordenador. Bueno me doy de alta, me envian el ordenador mas mil tarjetas ( es un decir, pero 5 o 6 seguras). Yo esa cuenta no la utilizaba, simplemente tenia 2 recibos domiciliados y ya esta, en ella tenia unos 4000€, total q un mes q no ingreso la nomina y la ingreso unas semanas mas tarde veo q me cobran de penalizacion casi 400€, voy al banco y me cuenta la historia del sistema, q si el ordenador no detecta el ingreso posterior, ostias! Q tengo 4000€ en la cuenta!,total me lo devuelven enseguida. Pero cual es mi sorpresa con las dichosas tarjetas, bueno en su dia fui a dar unas cuantas de baja porque ni siquiera las tenia, y me quede con 2, de las cuales solo gastaba una, una q segun ellos te hacen descuentos de un 10€ al mes en establecimientos concertados, total cuando me pasa el periodo de permanencia para el contrato del ordenado decido dar de baja la cuento, y la dejo con muy poco dinero, y me llaman una mañana del banco y me dicen; es q te tengo q pasar el importe de la tarjeta y no tienes suficente saldo. Como?! Pero si yo esa tarjeta hace meses q no la uso xq quiero dar de baja la cuenta? Y me cuenta q yo todo lo q he ido gastando con esa tarjeta se me ha ido fraccionando, vamos q al mes no se cobraban lo q yo gastaba sino un importe inferior, por lo tanto yo de dicha tarjeta debia 1000€, nada mas y nada menos, y q hasta q no pagaba eso no podia dar de baja la cuenta, eso fue en mayo y os creeis q despues de ir a pagar esa cantidad de dinero todavia no me han dado de baja la cuenta, xq dicen q no se puede cancelar y no me dan ninguna explicacion y todavia la semana pasa me dicen q tengo q ingresar 38€ xq todavia quedava pendiente a pagar 1.50€ de la deuda de la tarjeta y se han cobrado 1.50+los 38€ y no me dan explicaciones de xq. Vamos q me ha salido caro pero q muy caro el ordenador, se q es culpa mia por no percatarme de lo q me cobraban al mes de la tarjeta, pero yo creia q si yo no daba una orden de fraccionar una tarjeta, esto no se podia hacer. Hace mas de 10 años q trabajo con la caja rural y nunca he tenido ningun problema, al contrario todo son ayudas y con estos en 3 o mas años todo a sido un problema.
Solo quiero q quien tenga q hacer alguna gestion con banesto q se lo piense pero q muy muy mucho, son unos piratas y unos estafadores, y luego quiere el gobierno q no tengamos crisis, si entre los bancos y el gobiernos nos estan exprimiento a la gente de a pie.
Espero q a alguien le sirva mi mala experiencia.
Un saludo!


----------



## alienhunter (25 Jul 2011)

Eso es porque tenias el pago fraccionado en vez de poner todo a fin de mes, pero de todas formas deberias de haberte dado cuenta que no te estaban cobrando todo lo que habias pagado con la tarjeta de credito!!!




ecch dijo:


> Hola! Queria plantearos mi caso, para que asi le pueda servir a cualquier persona cuando tenga que coger en banesto alguna promocion, yo desde luego no vuelvo a picar.
> Yo me di de alta en banesto por la promocion del ordenador. Bueno me doy de alta, me envian el ordenador mas mil tarjetas ( es un decir, pero 5 o 6 seguras). Yo esa cuenta no la utilizaba, simplemente tenia 2 recibos domiciliados y ya esta, en ella tenia unos 4000€, total q un mes q no ingreso la nomina y la ingreso unas semanas mas tarde veo q me cobran de penalizacion casi 400€, voy al banco y me cuenta la historia del sistema, q si el ordenador no detecta el ingreso posterior, ostias! Q tengo 4000€ en la cuenta!,total me lo devuelven enseguida. Pero cual es mi sorpresa con las dichosas tarjetas, bueno en su dia fui a dar unas cuantas de baja porque ni siquiera las tenia, y me quede con 2, de las cuales solo gastaba una, una q segun ellos te hacen descuentos de un 10€ al mes en establecimientos concertados, total cuando me pasa el periodo de permanencia para el contrato del ordenado decido dar de baja la cuento, y la dejo con muy poco dinero, y me llaman una mañana del banco y me dicen; es q te tengo q pasar el importe de la tarjeta y no tienes suficente saldo. Como?! Pero si yo esa tarjeta hace meses q no la uso xq quiero dar de baja la cuenta? Y me cuenta q yo todo lo q he ido gastando con esa tarjeta se me ha ido fraccionando, vamos q al mes no se cobraban lo q yo gastaba sino un importe inferior, por lo tanto yo de dicha tarjeta debia 1000€, nada mas y nada menos, y q hasta q no pagaba eso no podia dar de baja la cuenta, eso fue en mayo y os creeis q despues de ir a pagar esa cantidad de dinero todavia no me han dado de baja la cuenta, xq dicen q no se puede cancelar y no me dan ninguna explicacion y todavia la semana pasa me dicen q tengo q ingresar 38€ xq todavia quedava pendiente a pagar 1.50€ de la deuda de la tarjeta y se han cobrado 1.50+los 38€ y no me dan explicaciones de xq. Vamos q me ha salido caro pero q muy caro el ordenador, se q es culpa mia por no percatarme de lo q me cobraban al mes de la tarjeta, pero yo creia q si yo no daba una orden de fraccionar una tarjeta, esto no se podia hacer. Hace mas de 10 años q trabajo con la caja rural y nunca he tenido ningun problema, al contrario todo son ayudas y con estos en 3 o mas años todo a sido un problema.
> Solo quiero q quien tenga q hacer alguna gestion con banesto q se lo piense pero q muy muy mucho, son unos piratas y unos estafadores, y luego quiere el gobierno q no tengamos crisis, si entre los bancos y el gobiernos nos estan exprimiento a la gente de a pie.
> Espero q a alguien le sirva mi mala experiencia.
> Un saludo!


----------



## pagaloquedebes (29 Jul 2011)

en el BBVA, con mas de 10.000 euros en cuenta, cogen y retienen el dinero, mientras usas la tarjeta y no te deja pagar con ella, por que aun habiendo mas de 10.000 euros te lo tienen retenido.
tras muchas discusiones con gente del banco, y de no querer dar la cara la directora, al final por medio de otro trabajador bancario que sabe mas del tema le hacen el favor de hablar con alguien del BBVA, la respuesta de esas retenciones le comento que era algo de creditos morosos de otros clientes que de alguna forma no se como, ocultaban esas perdidas con el dinero de otros clientes, normalmente los clientes no se enteran de lo que pasa nunca, pero a esta persona se lo hicieron hasta tres veces, una vez con unos 3.000 euros otra de unos 1600 y la ultima y mas gorda mas de 10.000.
bien, como no le daban solucion y no querian dar la cara, esta persona retira todo el dinero y lo mete en otro banco, la nomina la domicilia en este nuevo banco, y los de BBVA le cobran 88 euros semestre, cada 6 meses 88 euros!! por no tener ya la nomina con ellos, como tiene la hipoteca con ellos, lo que hace ahora es ingresar el dinero justo para que se la cobren cada mes, y esperar una oferta buena para llevarse la hipoteca al nuevo banco.

ya no es Banesto, es BBVA, es el otro y el de la moto, y esto pasa por que la justicia de este pais no vale una mierda, si cada vez que cometen errores de estos, tuviesen que devolver el doble de lo que han cogido "prestado" los errores se acababan en dos dias, pero no interesa.


----------

